

Greenwald: I'm working on several new significant NSA stories. - fejr
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/sep/07/nsa-encryption-us-uk-press-freedoms

======
a3n
"In Europe this week, President Obama has been making similar claims when
asked about NSA spying, repeatedly assuring people that NSA surveillance is
overwhelmingly devoted to stopping terrorism threats."

They can't say anything consequential without a qualifier. "Overwhelmingly
devoted" means that surveillance is also deployed for other reasons.

From Der Spiegel: "But the UN and the EU are also listed as espionage targets,
with issues of economic stability as the primary concern. The focus, though,
is also on trade policy and foreign policy (each rated "3") as well as energy
security, food products and technological innovations (each rated "5")."
[http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/secret-nsa-
documen...](http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/secret-nsa-documents-
show-how-the-us-spies-on-europe-and-the-un-a-918625.html)

------
geophile
I hope Greenwald is being careful. I worry about him ending up like Michael
Hastings.

~~~
codex
Does Greenwald have a history of drug abuse? Did he wreck a car while drunk in
his teens? Is is family actively trying to get him into detox?

[http://touch.latimes.com/#section/-1/article/p2p-77098131/](http://touch.latimes.com/#section/-1/article/p2p-77098131/)

------
devx
I hope all of these companies will lose a lot of customers due to these
revelations. Their cooperation with NSA to weaken their security software
while selling it as "very secure" to their customers is disgusting, and it's
irrelevant whether they did it voluntarily or not. There's always a choice,
and they have no excuse.

If you still believe in such things as "American values" and "patriotism",
this is the exact opposite of that: un-American, and unpatriotic.

